# Bushy Bush Art Thread (Drawing Under the Influence)



## bushybush (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## bushybush (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh jeez.....Don't even know where to start.....Here are 2 unfinished pieces broken by an angry (ex) girlfriend....hahah....Breaking art is bad mmmmkay?


----------



## bushybush (Feb 15, 2011)

A fish.


----------



## bushybush (Feb 15, 2011)

Some tits.


----------



## bushybush (Feb 15, 2011)

A Snail


----------



## DSB65 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pics look good..you got to watch out for them x girlfriends..


----------



## bushybush (Feb 15, 2011)

A chick..............Much more comin......but I have some gardening to attend to right now. Have a nice day chickens & roosters.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow BushyBush, super cool art work. 
The first 2 painting slashed by your girlfriend..Im sorry but i just laughed so hard. I would love to know the story behind that one. I have some similar stories about people destroying my art work too, I can just laugh about it now.. I used to have my husband destroy some of my super large painting so I could reuse the stretcher. I have this one classic photo of him in Berkeley Ca ripping apart a huge collage painting of mine with his SLAYER t-shirt on and a gritty smerk on his face that is just plastered in my memory forever. In a wierd way I like the slashes to the painting..i must be demented or something..ahahahahah
What did you paint your "A Snail " painting on?
oh, you just posted that girl painting... really cool..and sick ...


----------



## bushybush (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you Mrs. Trichome, the snail is painted on the top part of a metal stool I found. I used to slash/break my own paintings when I was angry. Kinda cathartic haha...The ex girlfriend story is funny. Two seperate occasions. She didn't slash them, she kung fu chopped em with her bare hands. 4 feet 11 inches of tasmanian devil. The silliest part is that she is a pretty well known singer from that disgusting american idol show, who turned out to have a LOT of anger issues. HA.


----------



## bushybush (Feb 15, 2011)

Love Thy Haters.


----------



## beardo (Feb 16, 2011)

Bushy bush Art
​


----------



## bushybush (Feb 16, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHA! YES! Absolutely amazing. I wish my girl had a sweet seventies muff (just for today). Oh the possibilities. Thank you sir.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Thank you Mrs. Trichome, the snail is painted on the top part of a metal stool I found. I used to slash/break my own paintings when I was angry. Kinda cathartic haha...The ex girlfriend story is funny. Two seperate occasions. She didn't slash them, she kung fu chopped em with her bare hands. 4 feet 11 inches of tasmanian devil. The silliest part is that she is a pretty well known singer from that disgusting american idol show, who turned out to have a LOT of anger issues. HA.


YOU have got to be kidding me... that is too funny. I never watch that amerian idol trash.. I dont even have a TV.. who has time when you got all this art to make, you know it dude!!! YOu just got some really cool visuals going in my head with your crazy ass X... was it kinda like that scene outta the pink panther movie where the butler is attacking the detective? hahahahahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

Reguading the BEAVER TATTOO
That is SICK!!!!!!!hahaha now I dont even want to think of whos going down on who here! How bizarre. 
It reminds me of a picture that I just found on the internet. I typed in Female Bigfoot and got this
Is this really possible??????????????hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## bushybush (Feb 17, 2011)

TATTOOS? hahahah I was hoping it was paint! That female bigfoot is going to give me nightmares. The crazy X looked EXACTLY the way you pictured it!


----------



## bushybush (Feb 17, 2011)

My Dreams.


----------



## bushybush (Feb 17, 2011)

Now she gives me rabies


----------



## bushybush (Feb 17, 2011)

Collabo. I did the background and train, Zone WST did the piece.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2011)

bushybush said:


> TATTOOS? hahahah I was hoping it was paint! That female bigfoot is going to give me nightmares. The crazy X looked EXACTLY the way you pictured it!


I am laughing so fuckin hard right now..what was I thinking? Tattooss?????????LMFAO
I'm subbed man, awesome thread.
Have an killer weekend, doc trichs


----------



## bushybush (Feb 22, 2011)

..................


----------



## bushybush (Feb 22, 2011)

.................


----------



## bushybush (Feb 23, 2011)

Bad Dog!!! We DON'T eat crayfish outta the fish tank! (inspired by actual events).


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 23, 2011)

I LIKE EM ALL

you just inspired me to grow a bush..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1456253
> .................


Hhahahah.. is this the X girlfriend??????
You have quite a diverse style... do you spray graffitti out in the streets too?
whats your favorite medium?


----------



## bushybush (Feb 23, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I LIKE EM ALL
> 
> you just inspired me to grow a bush..


AWESOME! That's my aim! Bushy Bushes for all!


----------



## bushybush (Feb 23, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hhahahah.. is this the X girlfriend??????
> You have quite a deverse style... do you spray graffitti out in the streets too?
> whats your favorite medium?


HAHAHAHA....That's ONE of the ex-girlfriends......I used to paint in the streets but caught quite a nasty multiple felony case for vandalism......restitution, probation, work service etc.....As much as I love it, after being caught multiple times and maturing (slightly), I try my best to resist the urge.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

wow, sounds like your quite the ladies man, and i do believe you might be criminally insane, just like me.hahahahah
I had one megar attempt at a graffitti art event. 
It was in the suburbs of Philly... there was this clean crisp white tunnel I had to walk under at the train station. 
Every night I would take mustard bottles full of flourescent paint and squit up the entire tunnel. I had worked on it for like a month. IT was fuckin awesome..lookin like a floureset Jackson Pollock painting. i was quite proud and during the day would walk in there watching all the conservative fuckers go through.. cringing at the rebellious beauty. I loved that.
Then one horrible devasting day an old asshole man with overalls was painting my masterpiece over in white... 
All hope for the world vanished from my soul...and that was it.
My one and only near graffitti experiece.
I have MASSIVE respect for all graffitti artists out there trying to beautify the world in a grand scale with there art. ITs powerful and potent shit. 
peace, 
Doc Trichs


----------



## bushybush (Feb 23, 2011)

We did that exact same thing to my room in middle school and then put a bunch of blacklights inside. Needless to say....AWESOME. Criminally insane, yes. I think so.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, Ive fucked around alot with blacklights.... I even have a tattoo that glows under a blacklight..hahahahahahahaha
I feel like listening to SLAYER now.. that song criminally insane.hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bushybush (Feb 24, 2011)

Ohhhhhh ive seen those tattoos! I was gonna have my guy fill the eyes of this bird I have with that ink. He wouldn't do it though. He said he did a "glow in the dark full face tribal mask" for some dude. BUT, said dude was HIGHLY allergic to the ink and now his face looks like if had battery acid thrown on it. AND most of it "scarred" out SO his face don't even GLOW son! ha. Sorry for the ramblings, but this chocolope has got me STONED!


----------



## bushybush (Feb 24, 2011)

FLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYY FRRRREEEEEEEE BIIIIIIIRD! (qeue wicked epically long guitar solo)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH... my glow in the dark tattoo is PINK!!!!!!!! after I had it done... i asked yes...believe it or not.. mr DON ED HARDY.. the tattoo guru.... if I was going to die of toxic poisoning from it. He said Id be ok.. so far ok... Its been like 15 years with it and it still works..hahah
do you have a picture of this guys face tattooo...that is truely fucked!!!!! you crack me up..........


----------



## bushybush (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh I WISH I had a picture of that guys face! I've heard he's a bit camera shy these days. I played a show last night, and afterwards celebrated with some of my "Choco-Space-Krispy Treats". I am still QUITE stoned and floating around in the stratosphere!


----------



## bushybush (Feb 26, 2011)

P.s. Doc A. Trichs: I subscribed to your journal, but I'm not getting the super sweet updates. I am missing all the fun! haha I wonder what I did wrong?


----------



## bushybush (Feb 26, 2011)

ooooooh Barracuda!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Bushbush, I dont know about the subscribing bit... someone else mentioned a problem with it. Check the box that says where yu want your updates to be... sometimes the default is marked incorrectly..I usually pick the panel one. 
so come over to my journal when you have a moment, i just did a monday udate... can you drop in one of your graffitti pieces... or anything you think would look nice in my journal. I love your art!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1443272
> 
> A fish.






i'm really diggin' the fish. 


i'm thinking of starting an "Artist trading thread". a place for artists to get together and trade their work, if so desired. if there is enough interest, that is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

fdd, that little guy is so cute!!!
Do you work in mainly ceramics?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fdd, that little guy is so cute!!!
> Do you work in mainly ceramics?


it's borosilicate glass.


----------



## bushybush (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Thanks FDD! I thought that was a lil' glass penguin! Awesome! I think the artists trading thread is a WONDERFUL idea. I am 100% into, and would contribute tons of art. Nothing better than a good ol' fashion art trade! Let me know!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

count me in too, borolisticate glass....hmmmm...ill have to educate myself.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2011)

cool, i have an idea for a fun trade. i'll try to put a thread together in the next day or so.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Art/Man shed I had at an ex ex ex girlfriends house. The ONLY thing I miss bout that one! Oh, and her 22 year old chihuahua. Kind of.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Painting I made for my "dirty hippy friends" and their Burning Man camp. Sigh.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

One of several "Water Meter" steel covers I took, painted and replaced in there original street spot. :}


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

wow, your super prolific, quite amazing indeed!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank ya Dr! I think I might be getting my paint mojo back. In HUGE part to the awesome folks at RIU. Needed to step away from my "jaded-cool-guy-tortured-soul-everyone-sucks-im-an-artist" friends and remember why I create in the first place! You guys are Great!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

your stuff is going to be worth a lot of money one day Bushmaster!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Well that would sure be nice Doc! For now, I'll have to settle for the occasional burrito. (will trade for burritos).


Girlfriend......Ex-Girlfriend. HAHAHAH


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome FDD! I'm ready whenever. I'm surrounded by art that needs a home.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, Well hello there.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the kind words Stoner Barbie!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 3, 2011)

UUUUT. OHHHH.......It's looking like the current GF is about to be immortalized in a mutilated painting! HAHAHA. Bushybush isn't feeling too appreciated at home........Time to keep it movin......... LOOOORD I WAS BORN A RAMBLIN' MAN! Death painting coming soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

man i cant wait for another mutilation painting!!! and where do you usually end up getting your "found" art objects that you paint on? hmmmmmm LOL
I imagine you must have a pretty decent arsenal of weapons about your pad.....lmfao... you know for CREATive purposes... of course...hahahahah


----------



## bushybush (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm Back.......Back in Black In fact. I find a lot of my found findings in the alleys behind my house when I walk the dogfaces. Dumpster Diving Extraordinaire......................WAHHHHH!!!!!!! Feeling Bushy as all hell again> Bushier than a 70's Porno muff..........Bushier than a Tom Selleck Mustache.........Hi!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 6, 2011)

It's ON FDD.......Trade time....Diggin the new thread.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 7, 2011)

that is bad ass!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! Just got a bunch of new things to paint on.....Painty day!.....Oh gotta go grab my boy's bubble bags too. I have 103 grams of popcorn nugs and sweet sweet sugar leaf......painty AND hashy day!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 8, 2011)

Sometimes I get drunk and draw pervy things. Sue me. Actually, i was just highlighting the fact that most women have slightly different sized breasts. It's a fact. Look itr up. 

Other times, bushybush makes hashyhash.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

dumpster diving... fuckin love it.. you went to art school didnt you?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 9, 2011)

Found objects just have this "energy" about them ya know? It's like I can imagine all the things the object has been through to get the textures, colors etc. I found some old window panes and painted on them once. It was really fun/trippy. I'll post them if I can find them. I have attained a "higher education" (huh huh HIGHER), but my emphasis was not in art. I too, am a doctor. HAHAHAH. Not really. But my profession is pretty surprising. Most people do not believe me.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 9, 2011)

Windows Windows Windows!.....Said hey mama like the way you move, gonna make you sweat, gonna make you groove.............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

proctologist?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 9, 2011)

Mammogram Technician.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 9, 2011)

Used To Love Her..........Now I can't remember her name.....


----------



## bushybush (Mar 9, 2011)

Some chick payed me to paint her surfboard (which I'm pretty sure was only a decoration in her living room) She wanted a skull, some stars and some flowers. SOOOOO That's. What. I. Did.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 9, 2011)

The Doctor is totally "In". MUHUHUHHAHAHUHAHAHAH (Evil laugh). Just took down a Purple OG plant tonight......The tips on all the calyxes turned SOOO purple......hahahah purple tips......This thread is turning from the Bushybush art thread to the Bushybush perv thread. Whatever.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 10, 2011)

saltysnail.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 10, 2011)

touch it.....TOUUUUUUUCH IT!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 10, 2011)

man, i looooooooove your personality! salty snail.........thats cracking me up. i like the TOUCH IT!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks SB! Just a silly fella over here!......TOKE TIME!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 10, 2011)

Aardvarks and Cardsharks..........


----------



## bushybush (Mar 10, 2011)

The two most beautiful words put together in the English language......Name that film......GO!


----------



## Tomoyo (Mar 11, 2011)

Just got done photoshopping this together and some editing..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

I really dig your graffitti style.
Do you sport any tatts?


----------



## Tomoyo (Mar 11, 2011)

Some more WWII Homie shit lol. This is my Jap Homie Spoof from the typical Mexican Homies people see lol and my What If Hitler Was a Rapper lol. Came out good.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 12, 2011)

Zippity-fuckin-do-da!


----------



## VER D (Mar 12, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1487138 The two most beautiful words put together in the English language......Name that film......GO!


donnie darko i win weres my prize i was told i would be getting a million dollars


----------



## bushybush (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone else's heart breaking for Japan? I did these while visiting years ago. There are tons more somewhere. My entire trip was basically up the entire East Coast of Japan...I was in some the areas hardest hit by the Tsunami. So very very sad.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 15, 2011)

Some old 35MM black and white film I found..........Hey! Wanna toke?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 16, 2011)

Date with a Vampire...............


----------



## bushybush (Mar 17, 2011)

Hybrid Moments.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 17, 2011)

Broken Birds, Empty Bottles.


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

i like that 1st photo of the tunnel were those takin in japan as well


----------



## bushybush (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks VER! The first photo is in my city, the industrial one is a concrete plant in the desert and the last B&W is in Japan. a lazy little creek that ran through the sleepy town I was in.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitch........You're cut the fuck off.


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

yea makes me wish i could post some of my photos and shit i done maybe when i get a new camera whenever that will be i dont even have any money


----------



## bushybush (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I could see your photos too! Post em up if you can VER!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 19, 2011)

Some kinda love, well baby some kinda hate.......


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 20, 2011)

View attachment 1504472this mural is graet to trip by...


----------



## bushybush (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice GL! I dig that mural!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 22, 2011)

cowboys and indians.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 22, 2011)

Go Figure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2011)

wow bushy, your dog got laid by MaryJane!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 22, 2011)

lol your so funny doc, i was thinking the same thing and then saw your post! trippy.

Octomom...hahahhaa love it!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 22, 2011)

BUSHYDOG!!!! She ate a trash can's worth of butter soaked and boiled weed leaves when I left to get marshmallows and choco-krispies one day. I mean she literally ate 3 pounds of strained leafbutter. I was at the corner market for maybe 5 minutes. Since a pup, she has HATED weed. If she's on the couch with me and I grab the bong; she will get up and go in the other room. SOOOO I wasn't at all concerned about her EATING the damn stuff! What I forgot was that she DOES love butter or any thing else she can pilfer outta the trash. Ladies, I tell you: I had a dog whose eyes were rolled into the back of her head for FIVE days. She was trippin SO HARD and puking I finally took her to the animal ER. The vet said, "don't feel bad, we get about 2 "pot-dogs" a week in here." He gave her nausea pills and a hydrating shot. On day FIVE she FINALLY tried to stand on her own and fell on her side like a tree. It was almost a full 2 weeks before I felt I "had my dog back".

I tell my friends all the time, "That dog was WAY higher than we have EVER been". She's awesome.

And PS......Not sure how that OCTOMOM sketch got posted? It just showed up! It's in a COMPLETELY different folder than my paintings too?!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2011)

oh bushy, you are one funny firey bush! that entire story is simply outrageous.. i dont know where to begin. im laughing so hard!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 23, 2011)

<------------------------------BUSHDOG! Did that painting of her the first day I got her silly ass from the dog pound.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 23, 2011)

that is a funny storry. thanks, i needed that.

ps +rep


----------



## bushybush (Mar 23, 2011)

The little dog I have though....She eats nugs off the floor and will take leaves I just cut under the bed to chew on. She jumps INTO your lap when you grab the bong! 

listening to this album and painting......Check out this dudes sweet "wolf howl"[video=youtube;Z5SG8LlIqoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5SG8LlIqoY[/video]


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 24, 2011)

i took this pic over the holydays visiting my inlaws in NYC subway on the 2 line... i love the rolingstones...View attachment 1511331


----------



## bushybush (Mar 24, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> i took this pic over the holydays visiting my inlaws in NYC subway on the 2 line... i love the rolingstones...View attachment 1511331


Me too! Can't ya hear me knockin!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 24, 2011)

underwater sea coral.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

Bushy you have such a fun thread here, I love it!!!!!!!!! and thanks for the sweet remarks about mine!!!!!!
I used to live in the ghetto scene like you, east coast and west coast.. the seedy ghettos from PHilly to Oakland.. I sometimes miss the electric energy that those places possess, but not enough to go back. I hope you take care and pack when your crusin the steets! I would really miss you if you went down!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

bushybush said:


> The little dog I have though....She eats nugs off the floor and will take leaves I just cut under the bed to chew on. She jumps INTO your lap when you grab the bong!
> 
> listening to this album and painting......Check out this dudes sweet "wolf howl"[video=youtube;Z5SG8LlIqoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5SG8LlIqoY[/video]


Wowowowooooooo Bushy... now thats what i call REAL STONER MUSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!
i loved it!!!!!! Thanks for turning me onto a new band... I never heard of them before.. 
Are you familiar with Hawkwind.??. kinda reminds me a little of them!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 24, 2011)

I am not! But I shall be by the end of the day! Hawkwind? They HAVE to be badass with a name like that!!!

And thankfully, when I roll the streets......BUSHDOG HAS MY BACK! hahaha (but no really, she's saved my ass a FEW times at 3am while drunk....Yes, I shouldn't be out drunk at 3am anyway, but.....ya know.)



That album above is in 5 "parts" the songs are part 1-5 and kind of seemlessly meld into each other. this is #1, but part 3 is THE BEST. I only found them out because someone played it on the juke in my local watering hole. Once the dude did his awesome wolf howl, I HAD to get up and see what the band was!!!


----------



## Wade Benz (Mar 25, 2011)

im excited for my official cannabis art man, i've got some good shit in my house right now quite a few good local artists from a gallery a few blocks away from me, http://www.aydengallery.com/ -- trendy cool shit, your style would fit in nice here


----------



## bushybush (Mar 25, 2011)

NICE^^^ I like that stuff Wade!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;jspySKgjzSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jspySKgjzSo[/video]


----------



## bushybush (Mar 25, 2011)

Bush was a cocaine cowboy (watch that movie by the way!)


----------



## keifcake (Mar 27, 2011)

Havent done anything in a few years, this thread makes me wanna start again...

Awesome man. Heres a couple i have on my pc saved. 
The bottom one has gotten quite scratched in the last ten years or so. it was airbrushed. the top is just painted on sketch paper.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 28, 2011)

YEAHHHHH KEIFER!! Get busy again! I dig it! Those birds are awesome.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 28, 2011)

Old christmas present for a quite ogre-ish (and talented) friend I have named Neko.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 28, 2011)

It's been a long, hard, violent and shitty weekend. I fucking hate birthdays. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 28, 2011)

awww man, what happened?


----------



## keifcake (Mar 28, 2011)

bushybush said:


> YEAHHHHH KEIFER!! Get busy again! I dig it! Those birds are awesome.


Thanks man... I think i will... 
I love it when i get inspiration to do sumin like those birds... 
This thread def has the wheels turning.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool! Glad to hear it. Let us see new stuff you do Keifman!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 28, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> awww man, what happened?


 
AYE AYE YAY! Stoner B! stupid crazy brawl happened inside the place where my GF's Bday was. Her "older" brother and his knucklehead "former gangmember" friends can't handle their alcohol, or being around women. Damn filipinos! hahah


----------



## bushybush (Mar 29, 2011)

Spraycans, cut open with a hacksaw, flattened and nailed to wood


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1521523View attachment 1521522Spraycans, cut open with a hacksaw, flattened and nailed to wood


like it bushmaste, very *Rauschenberg *


----------



## VER D (Mar 30, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1518683It's been a long, hard, violent and shitty weekend. I fucking hate birthdays. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG.


 i like it


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! Amber! Rauschenberg?! That's what my friend said when he saw it!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

Bushman wait many many moons. Light in sky big, hot. Bushman make leaf green. water, good. Bush Bush make hand sticky, stinky. Bushman make chop in few weeks.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

Bad company til the day I die.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

And that's how you make the pee in Japan.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the way you work it....NO DIGGITY!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh shit. Found deep in the Ex-files......must be a ton of these I'll never remember...........


----------



## bushybush (Mar 31, 2011)

Portion of a much longer piece, it goes far to the left.....Not sure where the hell it went.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

your very intriguing in everyway bushy, a magical mystery man with a shit load of talent


----------



## bushybush (Mar 31, 2011)

keifcake said:


> Thanks man... I think i will...
> I love it when i get inspiration to do sumin like those birds...
> This thread def has the wheels turning.


WAHOO! Keifman! dig the avatar! I'm gonna be expecting something new from new soon!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your very intriguing in everyway bushy, a magical mystery man with a shit load of talent


HAHAHAHAHAHAH! NICE! Magical Mystery Man?....That may be my new alias....3M, TripleM, MMM. When people ask what the hell it means, I'm gonna swoosh my cape over my face, (I'm gonna wear a cape now) let out an evil bellow, proclaim, "I AM THE MAGICAL MYSTERY MAN"! and then run away in a very anti-climatic manner. 

Working on a large painting that is gonna be auctioned off for a Japan benefit. I shall post when complete. Now, Stoner B, Doc A. Trichers, keifcake, Don, Auz.........Let's toke one!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

done.....and......done!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 1, 2011)

Stoner Barbster! What's shakin? I just saw that video of skipper coming to visit for the first time! I love it! So much talent round these parts!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you live in Japan?


----------



## bushybush (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish Doc, I wish.  I spent a month there and saw the cherry blossoms bloomin! I'll put some of those pics up. They are incredible. I live in the state made of gold, where everyone is someone, but nobody is anyone.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

i cant wait to see your Triptych painting bushmaster!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

Quick sketch.........Turkish Gypsy?


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

Wellllll, hello there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1533817Quick sketch.........Turkish Gypsy?


QUICK? hahahahah what u been smokin.. some time warp weed..lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1533819Wellllll, hello there


and what do you have there bushybush? looks like its about ready to chop and send to the doc!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

HAHAHAH........ little bit of Bullrider. She is indeed a Spicy meatball! Smells like cinnamon mangos


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

mmmm mangos.. i read here on riu that if yu eat mangos and get high at the same time then you get even HIGHER! so now my fridge is stocked with mango madness juices. hahahhaha


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

oooooo that sounds supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

OK.........Mango time!


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 5, 2011)

Man bush... I've got a 30x25' ceiling of my man cave I've been thinking about having somebody tag. I can only dream of catching somebody with talent like yours. What would you do with a canvas that large and free reign?


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

First, don't worry I haven't forgotten you Huff......Just WAYYYYYYY busier than usual this week!

Wow,,,,,,,,,,Thats a large space for sure! You would end up with a LOT of crazy characters, animals and tripped out psychedelic design work!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

Me at a VERY STRANGE "festival" thingy in the middle of nowhere when I lived in NorCal for awhile. Always liked this pic.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

beer + boredom..............last house.


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 5, 2011)

bushybush said:


> First, don't worry I haven't forgotten you Huff......Just WAYYYYYYY busier than usual this week!
> 
> Wow,,,,,,,,,,Thats a large space for sure! You would end up with a LOT of crazy characters, animals and tripped out psychedelic design work!


No worries my man, I'm in no rush. It'd be crazy to be roomies with an artist... I'd get all my stuff done up... guitar, helmet, laptop, etc.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;STVgn685iwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STVgn685iwQ[/video] 
That guitar riff is dirtier than my browser history.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;6CaEupYr_Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CaEupYr_Z0[/video]

You know those songs that give you chills?

yep.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

Your art is way sick man, very unique style!

Sorry if you already explained this(i looked at all the pics, but didnt read the texts), but what medium's do you use? Oil, acrylic, areosol?


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 8, 2011)

bomb it on netflix great video ... rip dondi


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 9, 2011)

View attachment 1540922of a mag ...


----------



## bushybush (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Phelps. Don't think I ever did say. All of them actually! plus pencil, ink, collage etc etc etc.......basically anything that makes a mark man. Honestly a lot of them really do have aerosol, acrylic and oil in them........mixed media I suppose 

ps......Awesome dog if that's yours in the avatar.....I love my bushdog more than most people!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 9, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Thank you Mr. Phelps. Don't think I ever did say. All of them actually! plus pencil, ink, collage etc etc etc.......basically anything that makes a mark man. Honestly a lot of them really do have aerosol, acrylic and oil in them........mixed media I suppose
> 
> ps......Awesome dog if that's yours in the avatar.....I love my bushdog more than most people!


Word word that's sweet man! Ive subbed to this thread and am interested in seeing your art in the future...

Mind if i post a couple of my paintings on here?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 9, 2011)

greenlanter said:


> View attachment 1540922of a mag ...


That's fresh...


You ever seen infamous or the war video's? That shit's epic... Or style wars if you want to take it back to the old days.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

Phelpsy! Post away my friend . would like to see some stuff. I've seen those videos and they are so good. 5AM is another good one and if you can find it, "Hobo Texino" is about hobo freight train monikers. Good stuff.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 12, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Phelpsy! Post away my friend . would like to see some stuff. I've seen those videos and they are so good. 5AM is another good one and if you can find it, "Hobo Texino" is about hobo freight train monikers. Good stuff.


Alright cool, thanks man!

Havnt heard of either of those, ill def look them up.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is a few canvas's ive done

Geser






Geter






Says "Shit In Peace"... It's hanging up in a homies bathroom.






Handstyle, Geter







Aerosol

Jems






Jems






Jems






Jems


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Here is a few canvas's ive done
> 
> Geser
> 
> ...


wow, im absolutely blown away by your style.. what a fuckin TURN ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

dude, this is just sooo fuckin AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, im absolutely blown away by your style.. what a fuckin TURN ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, im glad i could present you with some eye candy for the day 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dude, this is just sooo fuckin AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


Yeah i like that one a lot, it took a long time but it was well worth it. I actually painted that for a fellow RIU member, he's the one that has it hanging up in his bathroom.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh Bravo! Bravo! Didn't think you were gonna be toy, but wasn't expecting some fuckin' STYLE. Dope hand. Your style reminds me a of a friend of mine that was shot and killed that wrote Moder. Connections like crazy! Especially in that Shit in Peace canvas. Feel free to post up whenever man. Let's toke to that!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 12, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Oh Bravo! Bravo! Didn't think you were gonna be toy, but wasn't expecting some fuckin' STYLE. Dope hand. Your style reminds me a of a friend of mine that was shot and killed that wrote Moder. Connections like crazy! Especially in that Shit in Peace canvas. Feel free to post up whenever man. Let's toke to that!


Thanks man it's much appreciated. Damn that sucks, sorry about your friend man. RIP Moder. Was he shot over graff? 

I def will man post more pics in here from time to time for you guys. Question for you man, ive kinda been interested in painting with a brush, IE acrylic or oil but i dont really know where to start. As im sure you know, with graffiti you do your piece upon layers, is painting similar?


Oh yeah, and im def toking the illadelph right now


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

EXACTLY the same. For me anyway (because I learned graffiti first). I always think "just start with the fill". hahahah even on a canvas. It's fun. You'll dig it. I'll post up the size brushes to get when I have a look. I know you're gonna want a lot of your outlines thin......They got dope brushes that'll go on like a german thin! Almost all of my stuff is acrylic (unless there's some paint pen or spraypaint) Oil took waaaaaaaay too long for me to dry. Didn't have the patience. and for black outlines, mix black acrylic and india ink together until it's thick, yet almost drippy if that makes sense....Cleanest smoothest outlines EVER. 

And yes, Moder was shot over graffiti/hip hop beef. Lame.

His last words were, "You're too much of a pussy to pull the trigger." More like he was a big enough pussy to pull the trigger. Dude that shot him got life in prison. Nobody won.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 13, 2011)

No doubt! Id def appreciate that, i love german thins, i use them pretty exclusively on pieces! New York fat's for bombing, love fat cap flare tags. Thanks for the tip on the india ink/acrylic mix as well, ill def have to give that a try. 

That's so shitty, suck's when graff get's to that point. People let their ego's get in the way of the rest of their life. Like you said, the dude was a pussy for sure for pulling the trigger, again it's because he let his ego to get in the and he ended up taking someone's life.


On another note, i should be getting my wall built with in these next couple day's so i can start doing lot's of legal pieces.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice! Would like to see some more stuff man.

The dude that shot him was also on a 3 day coke bender. Apparently when he came down he was at his friends house and said "He had a dream about shooting Moder, but he was glad it wasn't real." Fuckin crazy. Glad I don't like that stuff!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn dude that's fucking nut's man, so he dreamed he shot him then actually went out and shot him? Or he shot him and thought it was all a dream when it really wasnt? 

If you dont mind me asking, why were they beefing? Crew stuff? Or personal? 


Yeah i dont fuck around with that shit either, it's no good. Just give me some weed and some good psychedelics and im solid...


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

Phelps! my man! pschedelics are the bee's knees. and of course the trees!

It was a HUGE mess. Not only was it crew beef, They were both in hip hop groups that HATED each other (SEPERATE from the crew shit even!)....THEN throw in the fact that were BOTH fucking the same girl and she was playing them both. It was her birthday party at a small neighborhood pub. This bitch invites them BOTH to her fucking party. One of those ugly chicks that likes dudes to fight over them to increase self esteem. Moder told the dude to meet him in the alley to fight one on one. Dude went to his car fist and got a gun. Then went to the alley. Weaksauce. And yeah, he THOUGHT it was all a dream until the cops kicked his door in. 

The other dude I know that got it was beefing hard with this tagbanger type crew. Kid was probably the most up in the city, so you know the haters got into it with him (hell, we even had some funk). Anyway, dude was at his mom's house. he knew these fools were after him and both crews had just had a big brawl in the middle of downtown. Dude was looking out his peephole. A car with four of the dudes drove by and shot one bullet at his house. That bullet went through the peephole and right though his eye/brain. The newspapers called it the "luckiest" shot in the world. Almost impossible for it to happen like it did. The shooter got life without parole, and the 3 in the car got 25-life. All over some god damn art. Fuck.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 14, 2011)

Hot Damn that is money!!! Very good at blending and sharing colors, its all balanced yet it pops....very impressive art MP!!! keep it up

Stay Green


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 15, 2011)

hellow guys.,....

*Ohh Ya ... i read it twice. It also exists in my head now !
As beauty is contagious. And your Granny, perhaps
Her spirit is closer than YOU think ... communicating
through that magical frequency !!

Excellent story ... and thank you for posting it here.
Sad tale ... of loss and sorrow. As per tone ..
But it's only over if you forget.

You have projected your Granny's Spirit My way !
*


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 16, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Hot Damn that is money!!! Very good at blending and sharing colors, its all balanced yet it pops....very impressive art MP!!! keep it up
> 
> Stay Green



Thank you, i most def will!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 16, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Phelps! my man! pschedelics are the bee's knees. and of course the trees!
> 
> It was a HUGE mess. Not only was it crew beef, They were both in hip hop groups that HATED each other (SEPERATE from the crew shit even!)....THEN throw in the fact that were BOTH fucking the same girl and she was playing them both. It was her birthday party at a small neighborhood pub. This bitch invites them BOTH to her fucking party. One of those ugly chicks that likes dudes to fight over them to increase self esteem. Moder told the dude to meet him in the alley to fight one on one. Dude went to his car fist and got a gun. Then went to the alley. Weaksauce. And yeah, he THOUGHT it was all a dream until the cops kicked his door in.
> 
> The other dude I know that got it was beefing hard with this tagbanger type crew. Kid was probably the most up in the city, so you know the haters got into it with him (hell, we even had some funk). Anyway, dude was at his mom's house. he knew these fools were after him and both crews had just had a big brawl in the middle of downtown. Dude was looking out his peephole. A car with four of the dudes drove by and shot one bullet at his house. That bullet went through the peephole and right though his eye/brain. The newspapers called it the "luckiest" shot in the world. Almost impossible for it to happen like it did. The shooter got life without parole, and the 3 in the car got 25-life. All over some god damn art. Fuck.


Yeah man psychedelic's are my thing haha.. Especially some good ole' LSD... Mmm gotta love it. Probably going to try out some DMT today, pretty stoked on entering the spirit world.


Damn dude that girl sounds like a fucking cunt, i cant believe she was dumb enough to invite them both to her party, how could she not see that obviously something bad was going to happen. I cant believe that kid really shot your friend rather then just fighting him, again it's that fucking ego that got in his way and prevented him from seeing the bold reality of killing someone. Rather then possibly getting a black eye and a bloody nose homeboy is spending the rest of his life with a sore asshole... lol maybe not, but you never know..

Fuck man i hate tagbanger's, my city is over run with them right now. Especially two crews, one crew is all a bunch of southside mexicans, the other is a bunch of Tongan crips and as im sure you can guess they dont get along at all! Not only that but they start beef with everyone, they cross kid's out just to do it, because they are jealous and shit. But shit dude you gotta be fucking kidding me man, talk about bad luck, one bullet right through the peephole? I bet those tag banger's gotta rude awakening when they found out they actually killed the kid.. Like the other dude, rather then just setting their ego aside, now they gotta deal with big bob trying to one up them everynight.. 


Honestly the graff scene suck's these day's because of these things.. Id honestly say that... atleast out here... a good 75% of the writter's are a bunch of fucks, kids that dont know right from left, up from down, kid's that think they are the shit because they write graffiti... It get's so annoying.


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 1557469took this pick really high


----------



## bushybush (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, my "triptrych" turned into a "quadych"?? Or something like that? Either way........."The only card I got is the ACE OF SPADES THE ACE OF SPADES!"


----------



## greenlanter (Apr 19, 2011)

View attachment 1559085i do need paint... those days of running out of wallmart with 20 plus cans are over...


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh you used to do that too?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2011)

well, it's no drawing but this is my 4/20-inspired art project.... it's one boob of a bikini top. maybe if i'm feeling generous i'll model it for riu when it's done....


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 20, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> View attachment 1560026
> well, it's no drawing but this is my 4/20-inspired art project.... it's one boob of a bikini top. maybe if i'm feeling generous i'll model it for riu when it's done....


I support this idea.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 20, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1558831
> Oh yeah, my "triptrych" turned into a "quadych"?? Or something like that? Either way........."The only card I got is the ACE OF SPADES THE ACE OF SPADES!"


That's awesome man! I love how you incorporated all 4 pieces... Dont think ive ever seen that before.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 20, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Oh you used to do that too?



Lol i did... Especially when they had the old krylons. I remember taking all the bar code's off the $1 spray paint and just putting them over the label on the krylon, grip of paint for little risk, it worked haha..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1558831
> Oh yeah, my "triptrych" turned into a "quadych"?? Or something like that? Either way........."The only card I got is the ACE OF SPADES THE ACE OF SPADES!"


LOVE IT!!!!!!! cool adding the drips.. up and down.. was this a commissioned piece? Very tight dude.. nice work!!!


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 20, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> View attachment 1560026
> well, it's no drawing but this is my 4/20-inspired art project.... it's one boob of a bikini top. maybe if i'm feeling generous i'll model it for riu when it's done....


Isn't half of the bikini enough for a modeling session? You know, just so we can get an idea of what the finished product will look like...


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> Isn't half of the bikini enough for a modeling session? You know, just so we can get an idea of what the finished product will look like...


funny you should mention that.... i'm still looking for a model for my half-done mellokittyTM sac-warmer.... it tends to be kind of a *custom* job, though.....


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH WHOA!!!!!!!!

I fucking LOVE that bikini top! Please finish! I've never seen something like that! Awesome. I'll rock the RIU cod-piece anytime, any place!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

Not commisioned. Hanging in my living room until one of my drunk friends decides they need it and offers the correct amount of beer for it.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 20, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> funny you should mention that.... i'm still looking for a model for my half-done mellokittyTM sac-warmer.... it tends to be kind of a *custom* job, though.....


Send it my way and I would be glad to show my warmed sac.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 20, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> Send it my way and I would be glad to show my warmed sac.


ewwwww, thats just wrong. lol


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2011)

i find it interesting that dudes are generally quite willing to share their funsacks, while women are generally more reticent about ours.




..... except which would YOU rather look at?


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

DEFINITELY the vajazzle. Even WOMEN don't really like lookin at dicks. They are pretty ugly. Except mine.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2011)

i meant more like bags or boobs, but yeah, definitely cooch.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2011)

gettin there.....


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

OH MY GOD MK!!!!! I think that thing is SO dope. +rep for your awesome ta-ta covers. Super talented!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2011)

aw shucks......
still needs a few tweaks (<-lol!) here and there... can't be havin the girls havin leaf-curl....


----------



## bushybush (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I think it's tip top nifty. I could imagine many a stoner lass wanting to cover their nuggies with this. Bravo Mello K!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahaha Bushy you crack me up man... Thanks for brightening up my day


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Hahaha Bushy you crack me up man... Thanks for brightening up my day


Bushy always brightens my day!!!!! i love your sence of humor bushybush.. i havent heard anyone use the word epiphany in a LLLLLOOOONNGGG time. lmao


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 21, 2011)

nuggies.... that's a new one


----------



## bushybush (Apr 21, 2011)

HA. My girlfriend says I talk like an "1800's old-timey grandpa". HHAHAHAH. GADZOOKS!


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 22, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> View attachment 1560584
> gettin there.....


That is really impressive, honest. How many hours went into making it?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

Bushy you are one amazing artist and outstanding person...I love you bro and dearly not queerly...feel so fortunate to have met you...your grow is looking sharp as well brother...keep being you

Namaste'


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 22, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> That is really impressive, honest. How many hours went into making it?


thank you! the first leaf, LOTS of hours! (4ish?) lol.... now that i have a shape i like, i could probably make one from start to finish in probably 6 hrs.


----------



## VER D (Apr 23, 2011)

here is something i did a couple weeks go i uploaded with camera phone so picture might suck


----------



## bushybush (Apr 24, 2011)

Never Stop Loving You..................


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 25, 2011)

Hell yeah bushy that is fucking fresh! Nice crack's to! 


Ham Berger!!!!! hahahaha... Good hand sir.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't take credit for that one MP! I have a character to the left I haven't posted yet. That is my right hand man/ partner in crime "The hamberger Man". Such a DOPE DOPE artist and one of the coolest motherfuckers you could ever hope to meet. I sent Doctor A. a time lapse video of us painting that spot....I'll send you the link.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah that piece is fresh all around! I especially like how he used different outline colors for the ER, something i havnt attempted yet myself. 


Yes please do, look's like some tunnel's am i correct?


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, long labrynth of them that switch back and forth through pitch blackness.....So fun!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 25, 2011)

Word that's awesome! We used to have some tunnel's out here that got painted constantly with fresh pieces and what not, now they are just mad heated. It sucks.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

All of ours are heated as fuck too....We are just stupid. Ha. At least we try to go at the buttcrack of dawn though....


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahhh i see hahaha, well sometimes heat makes the experience. Painting at the crack of dawn is always good though, generally really laid back... Although i will say this one time i was painting this freeway spot and i got rolled up on by some random tweaker at like 4:30 AM. I heard a twig break, looked back and saw some dude staring at me from no more the 5 feet away. What was funny is i think the guy was more terrified then i was because he took off running and i had to chase after him to make sure he wasnt going to call the cops on me. Once i caught up with him and started talking to him he honestly thought i was going to call the cop's on him... He was def tweaking hard, probably way paranoid to haha.


----------



## keifcake (Apr 25, 2011)

still havent had any time to paint anything.. too busy wiuth everything. but i do draw in class everyday. figure ill post a few of the more interesting ones. 
even bushybushs snail stopped by one morning haha.. not sure what made me think of that, i drew the shroom first, and it just happened. 



taken with a camera phone so thats why the crappy quality.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

HA! Cowboy and space alien are rad!....Glad mr. snail could stop by for a shroomy trip!

Phelpster, isn't it SOOOO weird the random experiences you have while painting? At 3 am on the freeway, you see things the rest of the sleeping world misses out on. Once, we were on the back of one of those green freeway heavens and RIGHT underneath us a car flipped and caught fire! we had to come down half way done because cops, fire and everyone came.....Seeing bums fucking in the sewers....getting chased by cops and BURNING em HARD (lay off the donuts!)........sneaking through bushes like your a kid again......running across lanes of freeway......spilling a 5 gallon bucket of baby blue paint in your back seat.....bear macing people you have beef with.......writing silly punchlines......clogged caps.........The way OLLLLD krylon smells.......scribing gas pumps and feeling like you're winning just a little more.......being in creepy spots but knowing you have to finish.....drunk bombing that looks like SHIT the next morning.......I could go on and on..........All things that non-writers will just never get!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 26, 2011)

YES YES YES BUSHY!!!! You know how it is all to well hahaha! Damn dude some car fucking flipped right under you? That shit is fucking gnarly, glad it didnt spook any of you guy's into slipping and falling. 


Bushy really i can relate to almost everything you said, fuck man. "bathroom" writters... you know what i mean, the kids that think they are graff head's and talk a big game on the internet but have never actually taken the time to get their name up. Those kid's have no idea what you see and the exilleration you feel.. Punch lines, YES! I used to alway's come up with the funniest shit. 

Thing's like

Aliens Exist
I came on Sarah Palin 
I shot the sheriff
I saw Bigfoot

To name a few hahah.



Yes bushy how could i forget the smell of old Krylon, hmmm how i miss it! 



Drunk shitty bombing hahaha..

Freeway status


























The night i got rolled on by that tweaker.... Fuck that's ugly hahaha







Downtown Status




































Drunk and crawling through bushes haha


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 26, 2011)

nice work you guys!
in the mid-late 90's in vancouver there was a tagger who's mark was locally fondly known as "cunt n crossbones" -- that guy was *EVERYWHERE*.... high school kids (me) knew about him.

i did a google image search thinking *someone must have taken a pic but to no avail.... what i did find was this great knit graffiti (<- see now *this i could do) (i can't draw/paint worth shit):




(<-- LOL!)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

ahhahahahahha thats awesome! ^^^^^


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 26, 2011)

Dont know why it wont let me post this pick bushy...

But two kid's in my crew painted this i-beam (skes and Faer, NCK). My homie skes dropped a can of yellow paint and apparently it exploded all over someone's fucking car!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5082111953/


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 26, 2011)

^^^i'm SO doing this!!! i can even crochet pot leaves on it!!^^^


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

YOOOOOOO! Those knitted things are from a "collective" of all girls. I can't remember what they call themselves. There's like 20 of them. They go to cities allllllllllllllll over the world (i mean REALLLLY) and crochet trees, stop signs, parking meters etc etc etc. they do it completely illegal and generally at night like writers. They have been arrested MULTIPLE times and charged with absurd shit like littering, causing a publi nuisance etc. They do it to make a statement. I am a HUGE admirer. THEN, on Sunday when I went to my favorite dive bar down the street from my house..... They crocheted a purple wrap around the "basket" on the bike sculpture outside the bar! It was like a little blessing. I guess they crocheted the entire handrail going up the stairs to the bar but some asshole took it. I'll get a pic today.

Phelpser!Those drunk bombing pics get me more jazzed up than 3 hour pieces! YES!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

I want to post that vid I sent MP and DOC, but my mug is ALLLLLL up in it! Probably not the smartest on this site! 


Illlll Ibeam spot too!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 26, 2011)

bushybush said:


> YOOOOOOO! Those knitted things are from a "collective" of all girls. I can't remember what they call themselves. There's like 20 of them. They go to cities allllllllllllllll over the world (i mean REALLLLY) and crochet trees, stop signs, parking meters etc etc etc. they do it completely illegal and generally at night like writers. They have been arrested MULTIPLE times and charged with absurd shit like littering, causing a publi nuisance etc. They do it to make a statement. I am a HUGE admirer. THEN, on Sunday when I went to my favorite dive bar down the street from my house..... They crocheted a purple wrap around the "basket" on the bike sculpture outside the bar! It was like a little blessing. I guess they crocheted the entire handrail going up the stairs to the bar but some asshole took it. I'll get a pic today.
> 
> Phelpser!Those drunk bombing pics get me more jazzed up than 3 hour pieces! YES!


**OOOOOMMMMMGGGGG** i think i just peed myself. or it could have been that other thing. i'm not sure.

that is soooooo fucking cool, i wonder if they're taking new members? (incidentally, i AM part of a collective of "bad knit girls" who knit naughty things.... but more for wearing) parking meter cozies! sheer genius.
my man'd be chooooked if i got arrested, though...

EDIT: "yarnbombing"


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 26, 2011)

bushybush said:


> YOOOOOOO! Those knitted things are from a "collective" of all girls. I can't remember what they call themselves. There's like 20 of them. They go to cities allllllllllllllll over the world (i mean REALLLLY) and crochet trees, stop signs, parking meters etc etc etc. they do it completely illegal and generally at night like writers. They have been arrested MULTIPLE times and charged with absurd shit like littering, causing a publi nuisance etc. They do it to make a statement. I am a HUGE admirer. THEN, on Sunday when I went to my favorite dive bar down the street from my house..... They crocheted a purple wrap around the "basket" on the bike sculpture outside the bar! It was like a little blessing. I guess they crocheted the entire handrail going up the stairs to the bar but some asshole took it. I'll get a pic today.


Man how is it ive never heard of these girls? That shit is fucking awesome, man i love street art of all forms! 

Yo bushy, you ever flatten a beer can, paint some art on it, and nail it up places? Def a good time haha



bushybush said:


> Phelpser!Those drunk bombing pics get me more jazzed up than 3 hour pieces! YES!



Yeah man i hear ya, bombing was my jam! But overall i had to quit for 2 reason's, one because i started growing the herb, two because our crew really was up most across our whole valley for a good 8-9 months. Everything from mad freeway spots to fire extinguisher tags. Anyways the graff patrol unit locked down 2 kid's in our crew and essentially were forced to stop painting. Either way though we still keep the NC name alive with occasional bombing's... Not to mention after you get up so much you become notorious even after your bombs start to disappear. 



Fuck man only regret i have about bombing is that i wish i would have taken more pictures. Their was a good solid year and a half where i bombed ATLEAST once or twice a week but i have hardly any pic's to show for it.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Bushy u are seriously fckn talented man! But I guess you already kno that lol. I'm sub'd to this beautiful thread, I like to draw myself, but nothing of your caliber +rep great work!!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

Ha. I was gonna say.....If they accepted applications, you would be a shoe-in! It is pretty fucking awesome. From what I've heard most of the time the judge gets PISSED that his time is wasted and throws it all out. I think littering fines are the most that's ever stuck. How the FUCK can you be mad at that. To me, it's a modern day version of sticking a flower into a soldiers gun barrel.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Wow Bushy u are seriously fckn talented man! But I guess you already kno that lol. I'm sub'd to this beautiful thread, I like to draw myself, but nothing of your caliber +rep great work!!


 
Thanks growmomma! Appreciate it. PS.....this thread is not about snooty art BS.....That's why I made it......EVERYONE is welcome to post ANYTHING.....In my opinion, if someone makes something creative and enjoys doing it........It's a win/win.......So post up your doodles, poems, stories..........WHATEVER......all love in here!.....In fact.....now I EXPECT you to post a drawing!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes growmomma, this is all love! Like bushy said, enjoying creativity is a win win situation! 

Let's see it, im interested


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 26, 2011)

BOOYAH these are LOCAL!!!!! (except i guess the top one's done by a dude?)

i wanna give these girls some rep.... (esp. since skytrain shuts down at like midnight/1:00)


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Man how is it ive never heard of these girls? That shit is fucking awesome, man i love street art of all forms!
> 
> Yo bushy, you ever flatten a beer can, paint some art on it, and nail it up places? Def a good time haha
> 
> ...


Beercan and nail will most likely happen today. HA. Never done that! How about this one......Take a piece of plywood....Paint whatever you want on it (can be huge or small plywood), drill holes around the border....Hike up a hill on the side of the freeway that has no wall BUT A CHAIN LINK FENCE......Zip-tie every hole onto the wires of the chain link. I had one running for almost a year, because they really didn't know what to do. I think they ended up replacing that portion of fence. HAHAHAHA.

And the pictures?! FUCK. I had 2 cardboard boxes FULL of pics......One was toy shit I was embarrassed of, and the other was my "proud/crazy/risky" work.....I moved to Norcal for a year and left both boxes at my friends house.....When i came back, somehow the only box remaining was the "toy shit" box...........Blah.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

Magda Seyeg is a Texan artist who tags &#8211; but not with graffiti. She and her collective of guerrilla knitters &#8211; who you can touch base with at KnittaPlease.com &#8211; place knitted stuff on door handles, park benches, statues, lamp posts and virtually anything else standing in the street.
This week, Seyeg hit the streets of Mexico City to do one of her biggest jobs yet &#8211; wrapping a bus in her trademark knitted tags. Here&#8217;s some photo evidence, and watch this space for a video-profile of the artist coming real soon&#8230;..

HERE WE GO.  That link doesn't work, but I googled her name and there is ALL sorts of info. She's a bad ass.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 26, 2011)

<3.

you know, those double parking meters would easily lend themselves to being a pair of tits.... i may be onto something here. *puf puf*


----------



## Illumination (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes!!! Psychedelic parking tata"s!!!!


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Thanks growmomma! Appreciate it. PS.....this thread is not about snooty art BS.....That's why I made it......EVERYONE is welcome to post ANYTHING.....In my opinion, if someone makes something creative and enjoys doing it........It's a win/win.......So post up your doodles, poems, stories..........WHATEVER......all love in here!.....In fact.....now I EXPECT you to post a drawing!


 Lol ill post some sketches a lil later for sure! I must admit i'm a little intimidated, I'm an ink pen doodler!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 26, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Beercan and nail will most likely happen today. HA. Never done that! How about this one......Take a piece of plywood....Paint whatever you want on it (can be huge or small plywood), drill holes around the border....Hike up a hill on the side of the freeway that has no wall BUT A CHAIN LINK FENCE......Zip-tie every hole onto the wires of the chain link. I had one running for almost a year, because they really didn't know what to do. I think they ended up replacing that portion of fence. HAHAHAHA.
> 
> And the pictures?! FUCK. I had 2 cardboard boxes FULL of pics......One was toy shit I was embarrassed of, and the other was my "proud/crazy/risky" work.....I moved to Norcal for a year and left both boxes at my friends house.....When i came back, somehow the only box remaining was the "toy shit" box...........Blah.


Haha go for it! Word of advice to, the nail tend's to go through the beer can really easy so it's best to put some kind of little stopper to prevent the nail from going all the way through, ive found that a small square piece of wood about 1/2 inch wide by 1/2 inch tall works best. 

Fuck man that idea is very Innovative, hell yeah! That's funny they just replaced the fence, they were probably confused as fuck. Their is def a lot of good spots that would be fucking perfect for this! Especially some overpass spots.

Damn man that suck's you lost all your pictures, id be pissed! See my problem was more or less that i went out bombing drunk more then i didnt and usually id be to hung over in the morning to even care about taking pics... Shitty thing is out here your lucky if something run's for more then 48 hours, generally the buff is fast as fuck out here.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

Same here(with the buff)......But then I drove by a spot I hit in Norcal recently, black and white throwy.....punchline said, "roadtrippin' in '03".........Gotta love how some places don't care/have money to ever paint over shit. But then some toy comes with a scrap can and writes "Sur x3" over your shit (my area anyway) hahahahaha. The vicious cycle.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 26, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Same here(with the buff)......But then I drove by a spot I hit in Norcal recently, black and white throwy.....punchline said, "roadtrippin' in '03".........Gotta love how some places don't care/have money to ever paint over shit. But then some toy comes with a scrap can and writes "Sur x3" over your shit (my area anyway) hahahahaha. The vicious cycle.


Yeah it def is strange... Roadtrippin... Gotta love punch lines man. 


Yes man we have the dreaded Sur 13 shit out here to, it's god offal, i live in the "hood" of my city... Although it's nothing bad hahaha. But their is ton's of those little fucker's running around, in fact one of those tag banger crew's i was telling you about are a bunch of sureneos.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 26, 2011)

yes!!!
i got lumi so excited he forgot to say "namaste"!!! 
mwa hahahaha


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> yes!!!
> i got lumi so excited he forgot to say "namaste"!!!
> mwa hahahaha


BA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.......Holy Shit. Amazing.


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

bushybush said:


> HA! Cowboy and space alien are rad!....Glad mr. snail could stop by for a shroomy trip!
> 
> Phelpster, isn't it SOOOO weird the random experiences you have while painting? At 3 am on the freeway, you see things the rest of the sleeping world misses out on. Once, we were on the back of one of those green freeway heavens and RIGHT underneath us a car flipped and caught fire! we had to come down half way done because cops, fire and everyone came.....Seeing bums fucking in the sewers....getting chased by cops and BURNING em HARD (lay off the donuts!)........sneaking through bushes like your a kid again......running across lanes of freeway......spilling a 5 gallon bucket of baby blue paint in your back seat.....bear macing people you have beef with.......writing silly punchlines......clogged caps.........The way OLLLLD krylon smells.......scribing gas pumps and feeling like you're winning just a little more.......being in creepy spots but knowing you have to finish.....drunk bombing that looks like SHIT the next morning.......I could go on and on..........All things that non-writers will just never get!


 this makes me wish i had a car even doe i never done any taggin wif spray paint and can never find the good kind but hey we all gotta start some were and also i live so close to these train tracks and most of them are all white just waiting for some color but man i remember when i was at school i use to hit up every spot i could and i would always put my fav "punch line" SO Smoke One all over the school and i only got caught once too but they didnt do nothing


----------



## bushybush (Apr 27, 2011)

Never too late VER!.....Get some COLOR on those train track walls bro!!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 28, 2011)

[shameless plug]
mellokitty beachwear online catalogue under construction!!
pm me if you want the link!
[/shameless plug]


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah Verd, It's never to late. Nothing like standing next to a freight at 3 in the morning, it's a very peaceful and yet somewhat creepy feeling haha.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^^^ Totally....It feels like you're in your very own movie or something!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 28, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> [shameless plug]
> mellokitty beachwear online catalogue under construction!!
> pm me if you want the link!
> [/shameless plug]


F Dat! Put the link up in here my feline friend!.....and put it in the "Holy Tits" thread.....I mean, we totally OWN that thread now. Threadjackers UNITE!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 28, 2011)

bushybush said:


> ^^^^^ Totally....It feels like you're in your very own movie or something!


YES EXACTLY!!!! 


Funny thing is i dont think most people understand how big a freight is until they actually get the opportunity to stand up next to one..




BTW Bushy, should be getting my wall build today, im fucking stoked. Going to try to shoot for 8ft tall by 12ft long, should be big enough to catch some fat pieces haha.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

Hell yeah! I hope it's built soon so you can start painting WHENEVER YOU FEEL LIKE IT! Then post up the dope pics!........I'm working on a mural in my girlfriends corporate office. It's a lot of glass and no ventilation, so I'm going at it with ALL paint brushes
The COOOOOOOOOOL thing is that her old ass boss likes my characters and style for some odd reason! Dude's like 60 in a suit and tie and digs my weird ass shit. The company is paying me REALLY good money plus ALL art supplies (bet they didn't know beer, sushi and tattoos were art supplies ha!).....AND they are sending us to Atlanta because the corporate office is there.There's a champagne brunch on a river we are supposed to go to. STOKED! Never been to Hotlanta. I can't WAIT to watch girls make dat ass clap! HAHAHA. and drink Lean with jolly ranchers and sprite! I'll post up what I have done so far in a bit....Really cool that my girl was able to hook it up....I'm REALLY trying hard to see if I can get some more corporate pimpin gigs. I could get used to this! More shrimp please.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

Ha! a few OLDIES in this post.....I used to take those newpaper stands and wet floor signs etc....paint them and them put them back! hahah....My chick at the time obviously was helping on the red newsbox (hearts etc!)....used to paint on records a lot....the spraycan hand was one of my first canvases EVER , my zine is in there.....Uncle Scar (vito) is in there, and some people I took a picture of at a buddisht temple in Japan......OH, TO MELLO, MICHAEL ETC.....THAT "KNIT-BANDIT"/BADASS CHICK KNITTED STUFF ALLLLLLLLL OVER MY NEIGHBORHOOD.SOOO COOL. PICS COMING.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

Whats shaking in the bush bushy bush.??? lmao. so how did you come up with your name buddy?
GRANMA Take me HOME!!!! GRANDMA take me HOME! GRANDMa take me home!!!!!! i wanna be ALONEEEE!
i fuckin love love love that spray paint painting. your sooo awesome. we love the bushy bush and all his thick long branches.lol
Uncle vito.. hahahaha. what a guy. hey uncle vito can you get that bag of cement, we gotta go do a job for big Tony. lol
tell me bushy,, whats in store for the doc in the new zine.? what are your plans for the cunt...lol hahaha


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! Nirvana "sliver" (first song i learned on guitar)....Thank you for noticing my increased branch size. I've been drinking a lot of Cal-Mag and Pro-grow lately! Uncle Vito was one shady dude for sure. Until he got shot and killed. The Doc will be a unicorn in the new zine....Send me where I can send your vol. 1 copy. There's some funny drawings for for the doctor in it! My dumb name? HA. Just lurking on here forever..... Finally decided to make an account so I could see the bud prawns.....Every cool name I typed in was taken! Or violated some sort of RIU agreement or something. When I first started growing I told my friend "I have limited vertical space".....His reply was to "keep em low and bushy like a seventies muff!" SOOOOOO I've always been a topper, FIMer whatever you wanna call it.....So when I think of weed growing I think of vagina hair. er.....or something. I think BUSHY anyway....BushyEVERYTHING was taken (and I just want some XXX bud porno) Bushynuts, bushmaster, bushlick ALL TAKEN.....I finally put "bush" at the end as a last resort and it "accepted" my entry. Great.....Now I walk around singing ad lib songs about how I'm the bushmonster etc......Oh which brings me to another tangent. I was molesting my girlfriend while she was doing something important (she hates that)....anywhooo, she screamed out, "GOD, stop being such a cooch-monster!!!"....Which prompted me to draw my version of the cooch-monster on a sticker with a caption the reads, "I'm the Cooch-Monster!!" That is all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaahahahh
what a story!!!!! what about bushfucker? lmao


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

Back to the RIU "agreement violations" ^^^

OH, and one time when my bushmama was SUPER mad at me she said, "WHY DON'T YOU JUST GO FUCK YOUR PLANTS!!!"

Me: "Trust me, if I COULD, I WOULD!"............I imagine maryjane would be a real "giver" in the sack.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2011)

BAAAHAHAHA +reps to your bushmama!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bushybush again.*

stfu jarvis, don't you ever lighten up??


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

I know right?! They want us spreading all over with EVERYONE on here. I think I'm gonna go +Rep someone I've never interacted with, and make the comment VERY vague/creepy. Ya know, just to stir things up in the universe.

"I agree, elevator teeth ARE so sad"

Something like that.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2011)

"i know right? i SO wish someone would knead bread on my tummy."


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2011)

we could call it "rep-bombing"


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> we could call it "rep-bombing"


Been doing it...is a blast... last one I did "dixie cups are da bomb" LMFAO!!! "rep tagging" Bushy!!....awesome!!!

namaste'


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2011)

ok just to be clear you're not supposed to sign them right? it IS +reps after all, even if it's ???/creepy...?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

i am not signing


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2011)

i'm gonna hit up some of my "friends" at random, i'm sure a few of them'll figure it out eventually.... i have over 30, figure i'd rather spread the love around people i'm pretty sure i like... *sssh* mum's the word...


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

i just went randomly doing it...like this one..."purple lemons smoke grapes"...lol


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2011)

"crickets... then thunder" <-this is actually full-on plagiarism of the shortest non-haiku poem i've ever read


----------



## bushybush (May 1, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!! You fuckers! Just checked in late night sake-bombed-pot-brownied-vaniller-kushed outta my gourd.....And you all just made me laugh so hard i blew a snot bubble. Random Rep bombs coming to random weidies AND you guys!!!!!


----------



## Fathousecat (May 1, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1575721Ha! a few OLDIES in this post.....I used to take those newpaper stands and wet floor signs etc....paint them and them put them back! hahah....My chick at the time obviously was helping on the red newsbox (hearts etc!)....used to paint on records a lot....the spraycan hand was one of my first canvases EVER , my zine is in there.....Uncle Scar (vito) is in there, and some people I took a picture of at a buddisht temple in Japan......OH, TO MELLO, MICHAEL ETC.....THAT "KNIT-BANDIT"/BADASS CHICK KNITTED STUFF ALLLLLLLLL OVER MY NEIGHBORHOOD.SOOO COOL. PICS COMING.


Bushy, dude, I've lurked in here so much and I always forget to comment! Love your style bud! That spraycan piece is awesome...definitely a favorite...


----------



## bushybush (May 1, 2011)

The eagle screeches-Flying free through the night sky-Do not touch my eggs. 

A haiku I left someone as a rep bomb.


----------



## bushybush (May 1, 2011)

Fathousecat said:


> Bushy, dude, I've lurked in here so much and I always forget to comment! Love your style bud! That spraycan piece is awesome...definitely a favorite...


 
Thank you my friend! Appreciate it very much! Post some doooooodles if you got em!


----------



## bushybush (May 2, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!! I have a few funny ass rep bombs! You crazy fuckers! I'll be leaving some RIDICULOUS ones today. I'm feeling frisky.

Oh and I have pics of the YARNBOMBS from around my hood. Postage later.


----------



## VER D (May 2, 2011)

haha damn im slow i just caught on to what was going on i think im a start randomly rep tagging people with random qoutes


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 3, 2011)

Damnit Bushy you are one funny fucker man... Hand's down man, if i ever come out to your hood we are getting together, painting, smoking mad blunts and drinking 40 after 40 haha.... Also i want to meat the Hamberger man!


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 3, 2011)

Oh and fuck i almost forgot to comment on your office paintings...


Man those paintings go hard over the fence, so talented man, keep it up!


----------



## bushybush (May 3, 2011)

Thanks brotha! You know we're gonna paint, smoke and DRAAAAAANK. I garauntee we'll cross paths sometime soon. I travel as much as possible. Especially when I have a cool head to link with.....I been wanting to check your neck of the woods out for awhile anyway! Damn we'll get so stoned!


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 3, 2011)

Yeah no doubt. We will get some creativity going for sure, twist some swisher's and drink some whiskey. 


You snowboard at all man?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2011)

HEY I WANNA come too!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (May 5, 2011)

We are going to meet on top of Mt Fuji, and snowboard all the way down, drinking, smoking and BBQ'ing the WHOLE time.


----------



## mellokitty (May 5, 2011)

just fyi, "possession" carries a mandatory minimum in japan.... (or at least it used to)


----------



## bushybush (May 5, 2011)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOD.....MK.....The ONLY time I took a month long break from the beloved green (not by choice) was in Japan. I figured I could score outside the damn Narita airport. HA. HAHAHAHAHA. HAHAHAHAHAHA. HA. um.......no. I (foolishly) asked EVERYONE and their mother "where da weed at?!".....Even the "raver-hippy-kitty-gangsta-dreadlock" dudes looked at me like I was INSANE. I finally met a "manager" for an american "punk band", who "hooked me up" with a wooden pipe on which I could "blaze the resin bro!" I was so fiendy i might have done it. Except no one had EVER smoke ANYTHING out of it. Sigh. TONS AND TONS AND TONS of beer and coffee vending machines though! Bozu! Yebisu!


----------



## mellokitty (May 5, 2011)

never been there, but i used to teach esl, and the hardest corest stoners were always the japanese ones. ("oh, the student visa quota for holland is full? send me to vancouver!") stories about $50 grams of weed, and having to buy it from the yak.

between the americans and japanese that have wanted me to marry them so they could stay here, i've fielded more marriage proposals than i can count.


----------



## bushybush (May 6, 2011)

A ring I made YEAAAAARS ago for some broad.


----------



## Illumination (May 6, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1587300
> A ring I made YEAAAAARS ago for some broad.


Awww you gave her your heart...ring fucked her and forgot her right? 

Namaste'


----------



## bushybush (May 7, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA........LUMI, My MAN!......EXACTLY how it went! BAHAHAHAHa.....You're awesome!!!!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 7, 2011)

Got this while I was under the influence... dindt draw it myself per say. First tatt, Carolina Love


----------



## mellokitty (May 7, 2011)

very nice! congratulations on your first tat! 

i had no idea carolina looked like a heart.....


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 7, 2011)

Yeah man, funny how different states look once you take them off the Continental map. Thanks though

Im getting it filled in next Friday and adding VLRD inside. VLRD is the street I grew up on, and it has a lot of meaning for our family. <---Short story, hahah.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 7, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1587300
> A ring I made YEAAAAARS ago for some broad.


Tht's sweet man, hella creative!


----------



## bushybush (May 19, 2011)

I don't trust this site, the new gestapo "moderators" or half the "members" on here. Thanks, but no thanks. I'll be deleting everything I've ever posted. Thanks to the few friends I made on here. I'm sure we'll be in contact somehow. But I didn't come on a WEED forum to be censored and told on by a bunch of loser-computer nerds. I'm sure this post will be deleted (that's what happens to posts "THEY" don't approve of now) These are now PAID mods, with fake rep and post counts (own admission), and 2 of these bitches have admitted THEYVE NEVER GROWN POT!!!! There are new rules like "no excessive smilies".       Here comes an infraction! There is another site most people are switching too.....See you over there. I can't figure out how to delete this fucking account. Maybe I'll go on a tourettes like rampage through the site......Ban me BITCH.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2011)

bushybush said:


> I don't trust this site, the new gestapo "moderators" or half the "members" on here. Thanks, but no thanks. I'll be deleting everything I've ever posted. Thanks to the few friends I made on here. I'm sure we'll be in contact somehow. But I didn't come on a WEED forum to be censored and told on by a bunch of loser-computer nerds. I'm sure this post will be deleted (that's what happens to posts "THEY" don't approve of now) These are now PAID mods, with fake rep and post counts (own admission), and 2 of these bitches have admitted THEYVE NEVER GROWN POT!!!! There are new rules like "no excessive smilies".       Here comes an infraction! There is another site most people are switching too.....See you over there. I can't figure out how to delete this fucking account. Maybe I'll go on a tourettes like rampage through the site......Ban me BITCH.


Bushy, I respect your judgement. this is a sad day. Thank you for informing us of the nonsense going on here.. It really doesnt surprise me though, the state of the world is depressing and this is just another instance. 
I will miss you. You are a one of kind and im really glad our paths crossed. Ill never forget you, your personality and how you mad me smile and laugh all the time. 
Bye Bushybush, i wish you all the best ..forever
Love 
Amber


----------



## bushybush (May 19, 2011)

*




You have received an infraction at Marijuana Growing *

Dear bushybush,

You have received an infraction at marijuana Growing.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
insults and attacks are not tolerated.
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.


HAHAHAHAHAHA....See? Oh no!!!!!! a 1 point infraction!!!! What will I do?! NOW, I get why everyone always calls FDD such a knob jockey. Go blow some more VERY AMATEUR bone pipes ya fuckin ROOK. These mods are the kids who got beat up in high school. Guess is payback time.  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0    ........Excessive smilies! Another infraction!

​


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 22, 2011)

Yo Bushy how you been man?


Finally got my wall up yesterday, shit's legit, 8ft tall by 12ft wide, already got a fat piece started.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yo Bushy how you been man?
> 
> 
> Finally got my wall up yesterday, shit's legit, 8ft tall by 12ft wide, already got a fat piece started.


hey Mikey!!!!! can u please post it in my journal.. i dont think bushy is coming back. I wish he would though. i miss him!


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 24, 2011)

Yes i most certainly will! 


What the hell happened to him?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yes i most certainly will!
> 
> 
> What the hell happened to him?


Hey Mikey, Bushy was discusted with being oppressed by the moderators of this site. They were giving him infractions for silly things and i guess he just had enough. If you go back to the previous page he has a couple posts explaining all of this. 
Peace
Amber


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 24, 2011)

Damn that's fucking bunk... Do you know what site he headed to, id still like to be able o exchange art and bounce idea's off him... 


Yo bushy if you read this and your account's banned you should make a new one and pm me real when you get a second..


----------



## VER D (Jul 20, 2011)

looks like i missed out on alot


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 1, 2011)

bushybush said:


> I don't trust this site, the new gestapo "moderators" or half the "members" on here. Thanks, but no thanks. I'll be deleting everything I've ever posted. Thanks to the few friends I made on here. I'm sure we'll be in contact somehow. But I didn't come on a WEED forum to be censored and told on by a bunch of loser-computer nerds. I'm sure this post will be deleted (that's what happens to posts "THEY" don't approve of now) These are now PAID mods, with fake rep and post counts (own admission), and 2 of these bitches have admitted THEYVE NEVER GROWN POT!!!! There are new rules like "no excessive smilies".       Here comes an infraction! There is another site most people are switching too.....See you over there. I can't figure out how to delete this fucking account. Maybe I'll go on a tourettes like rampage through the site......Ban me BITCH.


*yikes, cool art bro, wish you were still here :\ ... just saw ur whole thread.. man, love how you portrayed <3 lost... epic!

--sad that you ran into some 'cyber bullying' over here @t RIU... thnx for the heads-up...

..cheers..


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

I miss you guys you were the coolest people on here


----------



## cONkey (Dec 23, 2012)

i miss bushybush very much. peace out to him where ever he is and what ever he is doing. i dedicate this work in progress..my next drawing in the loving memory of him, He was one of the very coolest, FUNNIEST and most creative personalities i ever met here .


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2012)

^ That's awesome work man, makes me want to start drawing again.


----------



## brek (Jun 25, 2013)

Bushy here. Hope youve all been as high as I have.....


----------



## brek (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm Back. Heres a painting.


----------



## brek (Jun 29, 2013)

Soaring higher than an eagle, Like a snake I'm laying low.


----------



## brek (Jun 29, 2013)

cONkey said:


> i miss bushybush very much. peace out to him where ever he is and what ever he is doing. i dedicate this work in progress..my next drawing in the loving memory of him, He was one of the very coolest, FUNNIEST and most creative personalities i ever met here .
> 
> View attachment 2453566


Well hey there. IM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK.- Bushy.


----------



## brek (Jul 1, 2013)

View attachment 2721112
Take the Long way homeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## brek (Jul 2, 2013)

The cone Bone.


----------



## brek (Jul 3, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH Baracuda!


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Jul 7, 2013)

Went through this entire thread. Man, you have a killer style. Awesome work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2013)

bushy you fuckin ROCK. I so love your artwork, you are simply mind blowing and talented beyond all belief . I love you !!!


----------



## brek (Oct 5, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> bushy you fuckin ROCK. I so love your artwork, you are simply mind blowing and talented beyond all belief . I love you !!!


Why thank you good doctor! I haven't been on much because of HUGE move to a sky high mountain lake town........Still doing my unlikely profession (if you rememebr what that was 

first thing was obviously first. Set up my new room  Pheno hunting through many plants and around 13 strains. I'm gonna be BUSY! I love my new home though!

There are bumper stickers on everyones car that read, "I swear this whole damn town's high!"....................LOL! I fit in well........will be back around again. Have a grow journal plus I'm doing a test run of unreleased seeds from my FAVORITE breeder on another forum....I'll point you in the direction. Best forum I've been on. NON DOUCHE all the way! ha.

Peace AMBO talk soon!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2013)

gawd i've missed you guys' banter.


----------



## brek (Oct 5, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> gawd i've missed you guys' banter.


And I have missed you as well. And those sweet sweet breastoid covers you knitted with the weed leaves? I still say you need to sell them 

they are epic.


----------



## VulgarDisplayOfPower (Oct 5, 2013)

Mixed Media


----------



## Breko (Oct 4, 2014)

Bushy here..... Maybe I'll revive this thread


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 5, 2014)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Went through this entire thread. Man, you have a killer style. Awesome work.


Word.


----------



## Breko (Oct 5, 2014)

Psychedelic Goo said:


> Word.


HAHAHAH! Nice. I have about 3 years worth of new work not on here. Think i'll post up.


----------



## Psychedelic Goo (Oct 5, 2014)

Breko said:


> HAHAHAH! Nice. I have about 3 years worth of new work not on here. Think i'll post up.


Looking forward to it man!


----------

